
88% are Millionaires and 6 More Surprises From Entrepreneurial Survey - dshah
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/2230/88-are-Millionaires-and-6-More-Surprises-From-Entrepreneurial-Survey.aspx
======
henryw
"82% [of the top 5000 private companies] are self-financed"

~~~
dshah
I'd be curious as to whether YC companies should be considered "self-
financed".

It's kind of like taking money from a really smart family member that happens
to be very well connected.

~~~
ivankirigin
There is no way seed funding from YC should be considered self-financed. Even
money from family shouldn't be considered self-financed.

